# We're about to be a foursome again!



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats on the new furbaby. He is cute!! I'm looking forward to seeing more pics once you get to bring him home.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats. Does sort of sound like you were supposed to have THIS dog, since there was only one boy in two litters. Frankly I'm jealous lol. I usually have the opposite thing happen when I have a litter - all boys. LoL.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness...Loki is simply one handsome pup! How exciting for you and your family!!!

I must have missed the post about the passing of your puppy, Goby. I am so sorry.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations! Loki is an extremely handsome boy!


----------



## cerulia (Jan 7, 2010)

*thanks all!*

Indeed we are so excited and feel so blessed. I'm all kinds of nervous about letting him potty after getting off the plane and I want to sanitize everything but hopefully I'll find a good spot!

In other news, in case anyone is looking. There are two females from these two litters that are at the moment I believe unclaimed. See photos!


eClassic/Eaglehill-South Poodles - Puppy Photos


I feel like Loki's whole litter looks a lot alike which I think I've never seen quite so obviously before but they're all precious.

Thanks for joining in our excitement!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Cerulia, he is gorgeous! Looking forward to lots more puppy pictures! 

I know what you mean about being nervous about the transport. I would just try to find something besides the designated areas at the airport...which may be easier said than done! I was nervous as a cat until I finally got home with Dexter.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is wonderful. He is a little stunner. So very happy for you!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh congratulations! that's so very awesome.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He's just a precious little fellow! I am sure he will fill that hole left by the lose of your other precious baby. You never forget the ones you loose, but new babies do help us to get on. _


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I am so happy for you! He is just beautiful!

I was lucky, when I picked Jäger up at the airport I didn't have to take him out to potty. When the breeder placed him in my arms I sort of squealed a little and he got excited and peed all over me. Ha ha... I didn't care, I had my baby boy.

Please post pictures when you get him home!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I wish you a happy new beginning with Loki! This is THE BEST TRIBUTE there could be to dear Goby. Congratulations, he looks like a total sweetheart.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Agree with Chagall's Mom, this is a tribute to little Goby, what a happy, happy day for you all! Loki is sooo handsome and a very lucky pup to have landed in your loving family! Congratulations!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, congratulations on your new pup! I am so sorry about Goby and I know Loki will bring some of that joy back into your life. I still miss my girl that passed away a year ago now, but my new girls fill the void in my heart and makes it alot easier as time goes by. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

congrats!!! wonderful news. nothing will take away the pain you feel about goby, but a new furbaby is a mighty good distraction


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

What a handsome little guy. Congratulations.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I am so glad for you that you were able to get a boy to help you heal from the loss of Goby. Goby will always be in your heart, but Loki will help you move forward in healing from the loss. It does seem like Goby gave you his replacement with there only being one boy to choose from...lol. And what a very handsome young man he is, too!!


----------



## cerulia (Jan 7, 2010)

*Poodle people are the best people!*

Again, the poodle forum always brings light to my life! How can you argue that there aren't good people in the world when you can come to a place full of friends you don't know on the outside world and feel welcomed and cared for!?

Well thank you all again truly! I know pictures are what really makes us happy on the forum so I finally got some more of Loki to put up. 

At first, we were afraid that Loki was nothing like Goby but every day we notice more and more similarities. I think he was just climbing out of his shell the first few days. 

Our first day after a drive home from the airport--a total of 4 hours travel for the little guy, he took a flying leap off the couch and we were back in the car to the emergency vet! I could put Goby anywhere and he'd stay but Loki has no fear!

Turns out, he was just being dramatic but boy what a way to make himself at home haha.

He's since settled in and already has learned sit, stay, and the bell. He's also remarkably good at pottying outside!

We already love him dearly and we're glad to have a place like the forum to tout his accomplishments as they come


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I've so happy to hear that he has settled in well. 

He is so handsome!! Love the photo of him sleeping on the couch with his buddy. 

I looked at his sisters and they are very pretty as well._


----------



## cerulia (Jan 7, 2010)

*Thank You!*



spoospirit said:


> _I've so happy to hear that he has settled in well.
> 
> He is so handsome!! Love the photo of him sleeping on the couch with his buddy.
> 
> I looked at his sisters and they are very pretty as well._




Have you ever seen such close resemblance in dogs before? I feel like Loki's whole litter looks sooo much alike!

I keep trying to convince friends and family to get one of the available girls so we can talk about their development and let them play together but no one's biting haha.

They'll find great homes I'm sure. If they have Loki personalities I'm sure they're little charmers!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

He looks like such a wise being...so glad he came into your lives!


----------

